# Umfrage: Bilder oder Video



## Buterfly (21 Juli 2008)

So jetzt mal ne Umfrage:

Was mögt ihr lieber: 

*BILDER* oder *VIDEOS* ? :devil:

Persönlich muss ich sagen, dass ich Bilder bevorzuge - Qualität ist vor allem meistens besser...


----------



## Tokko (21 Juli 2008)

Schwer zu sagen. Kommt halt auf das Motiv/Inhalt an.



Eigentlich hält es sich bei mir die Waage. Nur LQ Pics und Videos sind nicht mein Fall.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Dittsche (21 Juli 2008)

Ich hab mich für Bilder entschieden, bewegte Bilder sind natürlich realitätsnah aber wie schon gesagt ist die Qualität nicht immer die Beste
Und Bilder kannst du überall mit hinnehmen, bei Videos hält sichs in Grenzen!


----------



## Buterfly (21 Juli 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Kommt halt auf das Motiv/Inhalt an.




Jep aber normalerweise sind die Inhalte auf Bildern besser, darum hab ich mich dafür entschieden.

Übrigens: Netter Smilie


----------



## Stefan24100 (10 Okt. 2009)

ganz klar *Bilder*


----------

